# K03 wastegate problems



## K04JETTA1.8T (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright so I found out that it wasnt the computer that was causing the lack of boost on my 2002 Jetta 1.8t it was actually the wastegate that was stuck so I replaced it but the same thing happend again where all of a sudden I didnt have any power so I knew right away that it was the wastegate again. But the only thing that is common for the two different times that the wastegate went bad is the fact that both times I had spun my tires out on a dirt road is it possible that the wastegate is getting cloged by the dirt getting sucked in and its jamming my wastegate causing me to not get any boost. Please help me out guys I dont want to have to keep replacing my wastegate.


----------

